# stupid newbie question: used rags?



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never worked with oil-based stuff before. Is it possible to wash and reuse rags that have had mineral spirits, polyurethane, or paste wax on them? Or do I just toss them?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Toss. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Make sure you put them in a suitable container to prevent spontaneous combustion or dry them safely before putting them in the trash.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

The mineral spirits will evaporate, so those can be wrung out, hung up, and reused. The wax will dry out, so those can probably be "snapped" or beaten to get most of it out, then reused. Poly will cure, so those should be tossed.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried washing my rags that had mineral spirits on them. Let's just say Mimi was not in favor of me using her washing machine again.

Looking on the bright side, it did get me out of doing the laundry.

Lew


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Used rags aplenty: I put out a request to my temple for used tee shirts and cotton bed spreads.
Now I have more than a year's supply for my professional studio.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I just want to reiterate Joe's warning to "dry them safely": Lay them out somewhere so that the volatile spirits can completely evaporate before you put them in a bag to throw them out. Wet (with mineral spirits and other petroleum distillates) rags in an enclosed space can spontaneously combust and ruin your day.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

you guys have had rags with just mineral spirits on them spontaneously ignite? that seems odd. ignition comes about by the oxidation process that hardens/cures stuff like polyurethane. non-curing things like solvents and waxes shouldnt get warm in the least bit. if they are, something else must be going on.

i reuse rags that have been used for waxing. they're good for either more wax, or just general cleanup in the shop.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

This is timely; I just took an old metal popcorn tin that my wife dug out with the Holiday decorations and painted it red to use for soiled rags and towels.


----------



## MadBeaver (Jan 21, 2010)

Polyurethane rags can't be reused they just get hard. How ever all other rags can be used even one with "dry" stained can be used, for thing like checking the oil in the car…

By the way I always hang my rags and my rags that are done I through outside.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

I use paste wax on tools as rust prevention and to make them slick for the next use. I keep a rag for wiping/buffing them off beside the tin of wax, and I rarely change it out. I have never had a problem, but I would never think of trying to clean it!

As others have said, if you have a curing oil like BLO or tung oil, then you really need to ensure they are spread out to dry, but for solvents, there isn't nearly the danger. Still, good practice dictates that you should probably lay all of your rags out flat to dry just to be on the safe side.

The one thing that KILLS me is seeing people drape the oil-soaked rags on the edge of their trash can full of saw dust! If a rag does decide to catch on fire, you want it NOWHERE NEAR a bunch of highly combustible material! I know the risk is low as long as the rags are flat, but it scares me nonetheless!


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think mineral spirits are a problem with washing, but boiled linseed oil will surely combust if wadded up & left in a pile. I wouldn't try to reuse polyurethane or other film-type finishes.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

AAronk

I have personally observed rags soaked with toluene (aka toluol) catch on fire at a company I worked at. The rags were used to clean up a paint spill. SOP was to put them in a sealed container, butleft on a table top for no longer than several minutes and vioila - smoke followed by flames! I haven't seen mineral spirits soaked rags ignite, but I'm confident that if the conditions are right, they would.

You could argue that "pure solvents" won't ignite, but in the real world rags that get soaked with solvents are not pure anymore, and whatever they were used to clean up could initiate the chemical reaction leading to a fire.

So rather than debate and figure out the chemical reactions involved, it's just good practice to follow a protocol that won't lead to a disaster.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

I just seel them in a metal paint can filled with water. I won't take even the small risk of hanging them up to dry. I've seen people do that only to have them fall on the floor into a pile that goes unoticed. I also use the rags in a box from Home Depot that are cheap, more absorbant, and have less lint than cotton T-Shirts


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thats exactly the point: the solvent was mixed with paint, which has in it an additive to accelerate drying/curing. the solvent was just more food for the flames, so its not surprising that this solvent-rich mixture ignited faster than just a poly-soaked rag.

so: I'll maintain that a rag soaked with solvents is fine to bunch up and throw out. but if that rag or solvents have seen the slightest bit of curing resin, then they should be dealt with carefully. I'm not just trying to make a point for the hell of it - just like other types of safety (like table saw kickback) it's important to understand why the problems arise and to know how to take the right precautions… not just be over cautious all the time.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

To be clear, the paint cans I use never had paint in them. I buy empty paint cans that are intended for mixing paints. The only thing that goes into them is the oily rags and water.


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I'm certainly glad I asked this question, then! Thanks for the great and informative answers.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Rags are .. rags.. everyone has lots… don't risk ruining a project with a used rag. I hang them to air dry until they are hard and dry, wrap them in a bag and dispose of them.

Gator


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*mineral spirits, polyurethane, or paste wax on them? Or do I just toss them?*

Minerals Spirits: its best not wash flammable materials.
Paste Wax: It can be washed many times.
Water/oil poyurethane: When it dries it gets hard
Danish Oil/Lacquer: Throw it away


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I save a few paste wax rags made of terry cloth only.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I lay mine flat on a concrete floor or hang them over a metal vise. I make sure they are not wadded up so they don't hold heat while drying.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use the cable that runs across my garage door as a "clothes-line"... to hang rags that are wet from finish/cleanng products until they dry. then…..pitch em. there's plenty more where those come from


----------



## popsgee (Jan 19, 2011)

Be careful with oil finish soaked rags. I noticed my garbage can was smoking, the rags had burned a hole through the plastic garbage can. I now lay them out flat and wait till they are dried completely before tossing. You can also burn them if air regulations allow.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

I personally wash them in the garage in a 5 gallon bucket, then wash them by themself in the house. If your just throwing them a away your just burning money. Can't stand to waste.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I once used some yellow upholstery foam to apply danish oil,
thinking myself very clever because it did work very well.

I left the foam chunks on the ground to dry out. They started
to smoke and turned black. I don't know if they would have burst
into flame, but it sure looked like they would. I'm glad I was around
to see it. I doused them with water.


----------



## Blessedmom320 (Jun 7, 2013)

Stupid different newbie question. If this is all so dangerous, and I believe it must be, what keeps 5he cleaned brushes safe since, once wiped off, spirits remain on it? All confusing to me. Plus I don't have metal container for rags. Can I just hand wash and lay out 2 dry?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

A cleaned paint brush that is set out to dry in the open air isn't something to worry about. But a curing finish can generated heat due to the chemical reaction with oxygen, and in an enclosed area (like in a heap) can cause the remaining solvents and rag to ignite. So a paint brush with solvents and some remaining finish kept in an enclosed area might very well ignite.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I like to use old pickle jars full of water to jam oily rags into. Once it fills up I pull em out and lay them outside to dry. Once dry, chuck em.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I either put oily rags in a big glass jar full of water or put them in the middle of the driveway and set them on fire. Controlled burn baby!


----------

